# Forum About Russia Russian Cities  Питер

## Арина

Привет всем!
Я приезжаю в февляре в Петербург и пробуду там 4 месяца. Прошу вас написать что-то о Питере. Что надо видеть, которые самые выгодные магазины, сколько денег тратите на транспорт... ну все что должен узнать приезжающий иностранный студент. И если кто-то знает что-то про Невский Институт, буду очень рада...   ::

----------


## Оля

> Привет всем!
> Я приезжаю в феврале в Петербург и пробуду там 4 месяца. Прошу вас написать что-нибудь о Питере. Что надо увидеть, какие самые выгодные магазины, сколько денег тратите на транспорт... ну все, что должен узнать приезжающий иностранный студент. И если кто-то знает что-нибудь про Невский Институт, буду очень рада...

 Арина, твой русский просто прекрасен!   ::

----------


## Арина

Спасибо Оля   ::  
Я надеюсь, что после 4 месяца в России будет еще лучший. Какое твое мнение о Петербурге?

----------


## Оля

> Спасибо, Оля   
> Я надеюсь, что после 4 (четырёх) месяцев в России будет еще лучше. Какое твое мнение о Петербурге?

 Я там часто бывала.   ::   Мое любимое место там - Исаакиевская площадь (там находится Исаакиевский собор). В Питере очень много всяких мест, где можно просто погулять и полюбоваться архитектурой. 
Но вообще я плохо знаю Петербург, даже центр города. 
Насчет магазинов - все зависит от того, где ты там будешь жить. В том районе и ходи в магазины   ::  Я думаю, цены везде одинаковые (кроме центра, конечно - там всё дороже, и это логично   ::  ). 
Поездка на метро стоит рублей 10-15?... Лучше покупать проездной. Сколько он стоит в Питере, я не знаю. Если ты студентка, может быть, тебе полагается студенческий проездной. Он стоит гораздо дешевле. В Москве студенческий проездной на один месяц стоит 125 или 135 рублей.. не помню   ::   
P.S. ТАМ ОЧЕНЬ ВКУСНЫЕ БУБЛИКИ   ::  
(В Москве таких нет   :: )

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

арина, хочешь знать Питер? 
Смотри мой фильм  ::   http://www.docteurevil.com/files/Russia%20Movie.wmv 
This film will prepare you for St. Petersburg (I studied there a year)!

----------


## Оля

Исаакиевская площадь

----------


## Арина

> арина, хочешь знать Питер? 
> Смотри мой фильм   http://www.docteurevil.com/files/Russia%20Movie.wmv 
> This film will prepare you for St. Petersburg (I studied there a year)!

 
Я обязательно посмотрю твой фильм, когда у меня будет связь побыстрее.
А пока, давай, напиши, существует ли что-нибудь, что бы хорошо было узнать до приезда. Я только что узнала, что в России нельзя пить воду из городского водопровода.

----------


## Оля

> Я только что узнала, что в России нельзя пить воду из городского водопровода.

 А я очень часто её пила  :P  И, кстати, именно в Питере   ::  И ничего, жива   ::   
Но вообще-то воду из-под крана и правда лучше не пить... Но это не смертельно   ::

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> А пока, давай, напиши, существует ли что-нибудь, что бы хорошо было узнать до приезда. Я только что узнала, что в России нельзя пить воду из городского водопровода.

 Не то, чтобы нельзя пить, просто там хлорируют её. Сама по себе хлорка не вредная, просто не особо полезное. Я всю жизнь пил и ничего. А знать, даже не знаю. Я там часто бываю (в питере), хороший чистый город. Там приятно, и народ там приятный  ::  Добрые все такие.

----------


## Арина

[quote=Оля] 

> Я только что узнала, что в России нельзя пить воду из городского водопровода.

 А я очень часто её пила  :P  И, кстати, именно в Питере   ::  И ничего, жива   ::   
Но вообще-то воду из-под крана и правда лучше не пить... Но это не смертельно   :: [/quote:1ywgzn03]  
Ну, вот почему я спрашиваю именно вас. Мои преподаватели не бывали в России больше десяти - пятнадцати лет, они совсем не в курсе. Я не хочу, чтобы русские на меня смотрели, как будто я попала с иной планеты.   ::

----------


## Оля

> Я не хочу, чтобы русские на меня смотрели, как будто я попала с иной планеты.

 Если ты объявишь, что не хочешь пить воду из-под крана, на тебя будут смотреть совершенно нормально. Потому что среди русских есть и те, кто пьет эту воду, и те, кто категорически отказывается. 
Знаешь, когда ты приедешь и попробуешь её на вкус, ты сама для себя решишь - пить ее или не пить  ::  Вот я, например, всегда пила такую воду, но потом перешла на кипяченую, и теперь уже вода из-под крана кажется мне ужасно невкусной.

----------


## Lampada

Интересно, продаются ли в России фильтры для питьевой воды?  Я бы на всякий случай привезла с собой.

----------


## VendingMachine

I don't know anyone who died from drinking tap water in St Petersburg. I don't drink it though. Whatever for? I have special pipelines of delivery of the finest mineral waters in all of my apartments in the city. I even flush my toilets with Evian and Perrier.

----------


## VendingMachine

> Интересно, продаются ли в России фильтры для питьевой воды?  Я бы на всякий случай привезла с собой.

 Yes, bring your own filter. Also, bring your own bath plug. In fact, why don't you bring your own bathtub and toilet as well (just in case, what if we don't have them in this country)?

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  Интересно, продаются ли в России фильтры для питьевой воды?  Я бы на всякий случай привезла с собой.   Yes, bring your own filter. Also, bring your own bath plug. In fact, why don't you bring your own bathtub and toilet as well (just in case, what if we don't have them in this country)?

 Это не секрет, уважаемый, что Ваше неуёмное иронизирование мало кому помогает.   ::

----------


## VendingMachine

> иронизирование

 What is this? Ionization? What are you on about  ::

----------


## Lampada

> иронизирование
> 			
> 		  What is this? Ionization? What are you on about

 http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/ushakov/825406

----------


## Оля

> Интересно, продаются ли в России фильтры для питьевой воды?

 Ну разумеется!   ::  
У нас на кухне фильтр стоит.

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  Интересно, продаются ли в России фильтры для питьевой воды?   Ну разумеется!   
> У нас на кухне фильтр стоит.

 У нас тоже.  Ещё можно воду отстаивать.  Вот цитата отсюда: 
"...В городских условиях лучше всего использовать для питья сырую отстоянную воду: воду из под крана отстаивать от 30 минут до 2 часов, после чего она будет готова для питья. Чем больше вода отстаивается, тем больше она заряжается энергией извне, однако не следует отстаивать воду более суток. Для питья рекомендуется использовать 2/3 воды, оставшуюся треть вылить, так как в ней содержатся более тяжелые элементы. ..."

----------


## Оля

> Вот цитата

 Это для тех, кому жалко фильтр покупать!   ::   
Ну неужели ты на полном серьезе спрашивала, продаются ли в России фильтры?  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  Вот цитата   Это для тех, кому жалко фильтр покупать!   
> Ну неужели ты на полном серьезе спрашивала, продаются ли в России фильтры?

 Да.  ::  Оля, когда я там жила, вопрос о качестве воды из крана, как мне помнится, вообще не стоял.  Спокойно пили эту воду из графина.  Иногда ездили в лес за родниковой водой.

----------


## Оля

Нам как раз позавчера один препод рассказывал, что когда он был маленьким, они спокойно пили воду прямо из Москвы-реки. А сейчас он даже из-под крана пить боится. 
P.S. Lampada, в России продаются все блага цивилизации   ::

----------


## Lampada

> Нам как раз позавчера один препод рассказывал, что когда он был маленьким, они спокойно пили воду прямо из Москвы-реки. А сейчас он даже из-под крана пить боится.
> P.S. Lampada, в России продаются все блага цивилизации

 Прямо из Днепра мы воду не пили, но помню пили в водном походе прямо из Варзуги на Кольском п-ве.  Да, "были времена, ох, было времечко...".

----------


## Арина

Конечно, это с водой из крана только пример, я не думала, что об этом получится такая дискуссия. Я начала тему, чтобы узнать про жизнь в Питере.
А кстати, если бы вы приезжали в какую-то страну, в которой еще никогда не были, не хотели бы узнать абсолютно все? Особенно если уезжаете сами, и у вас нет никаких знакомых в этой стране...

----------


## Оля

> Конечно, _ с водой из-под крана это только пример, я не думала, что об этом получится такая дискуссия. Я начала тему, чтобы узнать про жизнь в Питере.
> А кстати, если бы вы ехали в какую-то страну, в которой еще никогда не были, не хотели бы узнать абсолютно все? Особенно если уезжаете сами, и у вас нет никаких знакомых в этой стране...

 Ну разве можно узнать _абсолютно_ все?
Мне кажется, что если человек едет в какую-то страну, он о ней уже хоть что-то знает... И хочет проверить свои впечатления, побывать в разных городах, про которые наверняка что-то читал. 
Арина, я просто не знаю, что конкретное тебе посоветовать, ты хотя бы расскажи, где ты будешь жить и какой у тебя будет статус - студентки, туристки?...

----------


## VendingMachine

> Originally Posted by VendingMachine     
> 			
> 				иронизирование
> 			
> 		  What is this? Ionization? What are you on about    http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/ushakov/825406

 I still don't understand. It's really not the kind of Russian you will hear spoken in Russia today. Maybe a bunch of stuck of intellectuals will speak like that occasionally, to irritate normal people like muggins here.

----------


## Арина

Я студентка. Летний семестр я пробуду на Невском Институте. Жить буду в квартире. Вот, на пример, если бы ты приезжала в мою страну, я бы тебе сказала, что билет на трамвай стоит столько и столько, что самые выгодные магазины те и те, сколько стоят основные продукты, что хорошую и недорогую квартиру можно снять в той и той части города, что молодые люди развлекаются в том и том клубе, что обязательно надо посетит то и то место, что такси дешевле по вызову, чем остановить его на улице...
Извини меня, что мои посты сконфужены   ::   Конечно, я это все сама узнаю, но кажется, что нечто бы хорошо было узнать уже перед отъездом    ::  
(И одновременно я упражняю свою русскую орфографию и учусь новым выражениям   ::   )

----------


## VendingMachine

ОК, у нас есть фильтры для воды. Но медведей, медведей пьющих водку из горлА прямо на Невском проспекте от неё не спрячешь!  
PS Против медведей мы используем рогатины, но у нас их не продают (страшный дефицит), так что пусть купит у себя.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Так. Если хочешь ехать куда-то и не можешь ехать на метро или маршрутку (или просто хочешь туда ехать быстрее), можешь ехать на такси. Но не с теми, на которых написано "такси" - они слишком дорогие и только для туристов. Ты не туристка, а питерца! Вот как ты делаешь: вытянешь руку как будто бы ты была Гитлером, но чуть ниже. Скоро обычная тачка останавливается и у неё ты просишь, сколько капуст, чтобы ехать туда-то. Откажись. Делаешь это несколько раз, пока не получишь достаточно низкую цену и поехала. Скоро ты сама узнаешь, сколько примерно должно стоить и спросишь ту цену. Так будет удобно и безопасно.

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada        Originally Posted by VendingMachine     
> 			
> 				иронизирование
> 			
> 		  What is this? Ionization? What are you on about    http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/ushakov/825406   I still don't understand. It's really not the kind of Russian you will hear spoken in Russia today. Maybe a bunch of stuck of intellectuals will speak like that occasionally, to irritate normal people like muggins here.

 Не понял и ладно, не переживай.  Кто захотел, тот понял.   ::

----------


## Lampada

> Так. Если хочешь ехать куда-то и не можешь ехать на метро или на маршрутке (или просто хочешь куда-то доехать быстрее), можешь взять такси. Но не те, на которых написано "такси" - они слишком дорогие и только для туристов. Ты не туристка, а питерка! Для этого вот что ты должна делать:  вытянуть руку как будто бы ты Гитлер, но чуть ниже. Скоро обычная тачка остановится и ты спросишь у водителя, сколько капуст(?), чтобы доехать туда-то. Отказывайся. Делай это несколько раз, пока не получишь достаточно низкую цену и едь. Скоро ты сама узнаешь, сколько примерно должно стоить и будешь предлагать ту цену. Так будет удобно и безопасно.

----------


## Basil77

> Так. Если хочешь поехать куда-то и не можешь ехать на метро или маршрутке (или просто хочешь добраться быстрее), можешь ехать на такси. Но не на тех, на которых написано "такси" - они слишком дорогие и только для туристов. Ты не туристка, а петербурженка! Вот как ты делаешь: вытягиваешь руку, как если бы ты была Гитлером (или" как будто ты Гитлер"), но чуть ниже. Скоро обычная тачка останавливается и у водителя ты спрашиваешь, сколько капусты (лучше просто сказать "денег" или если хочется блеснуть сленгом, то "бабла". "Капуста" - довольно устаревшее сленговое название долларов.), чтобы доехать туда-то. Откажись. Делаешь это несколько раз, пока не услышишь достаточно низкую цену и можешь ехать. Скоро ты сама узнаешь, сколько это примерно должно стоить и предложишь ту цену. Так будет удобно и безопасно.

   

> безопасно

  Я бы так не сказал.  ::

----------


## Арина

kalinka_vinnie, спасибо за совет   ::  
А какой самый выгодный сотовый оператор?

----------


## Basil77

> kalinka_vinnie, спасибо за совет   
> А какой самый выгодный сотовый оператор?

 Выгодный - Мегафон. Но не знаю как в Питере, а в Москве у него есть проблемы с приёмом. Хотя с каждым годом они расширяют зону покрытия. Раньше была даже такая шутка: "Многие абоненты сети Мегафон до сих пор думают, что их оператор называется "Поиск сети".  ::   У меня самого МТС, но это самый НЕвыгодный оператор имхо.  ::  А вообще очень многое зависит от конкретного тарифа.

----------


## Оля

> Я студентка. Летний семестр я пробуду в Невском Институте.

 Узнай в своем институте, полагается ли тебе студенческий проездной (на метро и на наземный транспорт - это должны быть два разных проездных).   

> Жить буду в квартире.

 В каком районе? Но вообще-то, что касается магазинов, я уже сказала тебе, что цены везде примерно одинаковые, главное - не покупать ничего в центре, потому что там всё дороже.   

> Вот, например, если бы ты ехала в мою страну, я бы тебе сказала, что билет на трамвай стоит столько и столько

 Я тебе сказала, сколько стоит билет на метро  :P 
Трамвай, наверное, стоит примерно столько же (во всяком случае, в Москве так), но я, например, почти не пользуюсь наземным транспортом (в Москве) - езжу только на метро и хожу пешком.   

> сколько стоят основные продукты

 Хлеб и батон (белый хлеб) стоят примерно 10-15 рублей.
Пакет молока - 15-30 (зависит от упаковки).
Пачка чая - от 20 рублей до бесконечности)
Что-то мне другие продукты сейчас в голову не приходят. Ты напиши, какие именно тебя интересуют. 
Ах да, поесть где-нибудь в центре в кафе-ресторане стоит... ну я так думаю, ОТ 150 рублей... и выше.   

> что хорошую и недорогую квартиру можно снять в той и той части города

 А вот с этим в Москве и Питере очень сложно. Недорогого жилья в этих городах нет вообще   ::  Как снять квартиру в Питере, я не знаю, но попробуй обратиться в агентство. Телефоны агентств можно найти в газете "Из рук в руки" и других газетах, где печатаются объявлении о сдаче жилья  внаём. Берешь газету и звонишь ПО ЛЮБОМУ объявлению, в котором говорится о том, что сдается комната или квартира - в 99% случаев окажется, что это агентство. Агентство возьмет с тебя некий процент от ежемесячной платы за квартиру (сколько берут в Питере, я не знаю, а в Москве от 50 до 100%). Насколько я знаю, с иностранцев за квартиры любят брать побольше денег, и даже значительно побольше, чем с русских, особенно если ты снимаешь на короткий срок (меньше 4-х месяцев). Не могу сказать, сколько стоит снять квартиру в Питере, но уж точно не дороже, чем в Москве (должно быть дешевле). В Москве однокомнатная квартира стоит ОТ 13000 р. в месяц - это если очень хорошо поискать, а в среднем 15000-16000 р.   

> что молодые люди развлекаются в том и том клубе

 Про Питерские ночные клубы я ничего не знаю, но советую тебе сходить в Питере в театры. Особенно в БДТ - посмотреть на Алису Фрейндлих и других знаменитых русских актеров. Ну это если, конечно, у тебя есть к этому склонность   ::     

> что обязательно надо посетит то и то место

 Ну я как-то думала, что тут найдутся советчики получше меня. Просто в одном посте сложно перечислить даже минимум того, что можно посетить в Питере.   

> что такси дешевле по вызову, чем остановить его на улице...

 Я не езжу на такси, и тебе не советую   ::  Метро значительно дешевле  ::     

> Извини меня, что мои посты сконфужены

 Посты не могут быть сконфужены   ::  Потому что они неодушевленные  ::     

> Конечно, я это все сама узнаю, но кажется, что нечто _ хорошо было бы узнать уже перед отъездом    
> (И одновременно я тренирую свою русскую орфографию и учусь новым выражениям    )

 P.S. У меня МТС, и меня всё устраивает (у меня старый тариф с посекундной тарификацией, теперь таких нет!  :P ) Но говорят, что в Питере лучше всего пользоваться Мегафоном. 
P.P.S. А институт не может помочь тебе как-нибудь с жильем? Должно же быть какое-то общежитие при институте.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

*Арина*, практикуй практику закупки всего и вся на месяц/неделю в гипермаркетах, вроде IKEA или Ленты. Там всё ОЧЕНЬ дешево, и есть абсолютно всё.

----------


## Оля

> и есть абсолютно всё.

 ДАЖЕ фильтры для воды!   ::   ::

----------


## Арина

Оля, огромное спасибо!!!!
Если ты когда-нибудь приедешь в Хорватию или Словакию, очень рада помогу тебе   ::

----------


## Basil77

> *Арина*, практикуй практику закупки всего и вся на месяц/неделю в гипермаркетах, вроде IKEA или Ленты. Там всё ОЧЕНЬ дешево, и есть абсолютно всё.

 Очень дёшево ??!  ::   ::   ::  Не знаю, что такое Лента, но мне кажется что Арине, поскольку она приезжает всего на несколько месяцев, не придётся закупаться в IKEA. Зачем ей тут мебель?  ::

----------


## Арина

Мебель мне, конечно, не нужна. А в нашей IKEA продают и некоторые шведские продукты вроде кексов, паштетов... Может быть Vincent Tailors думал об этом....

----------


## Оля

> очень рада помогу тебе

 буду очень рада помочь тебе
или с радостью помогу тебе

----------


## Арина

С радостью помогу тебе   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

спасибо за иправления Базил и Лампадочка!  

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  безопасно    Я бы так не сказал.

 Разве не безопасно? Ничего не случилось со мной!

----------


## Basil77

[quote=kalinka_vinnie]спасибо за иправления Базил и Лампадочка!  

> Originally Posted by "kalinka_vinnie":1j4ej7x1  безопасно    Я бы так не сказал.

 Разве не безопасно? Ничего не случилось со мной![/quote:1j4ej7x1] 
Я тоже частенько ловлю частников... но молодой девушке я бы не советовал так поступать (по крайней мере в одиночку).

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Жрачку закупать я имел в виду  ::  А я в IKEA не был никогда, там жрачки не продают что-ли? Ну значит в Ленте. В Максидоме. Да где угодно! В Максидоме тоже всё можно купить, от жвачки до вешалки.

----------


## Basil77

> Жрачку закупать я имел в виду  А я в IKEA не был никогда, там жрачки не продают что-ли? Ну значит в Ленте. В Максидоме. Да где угодно! В Максидоме тоже всё можно купить, от жвачки до вешалки.

 Я тебя прекрасно понял, просто подколол.  ::   Не знаю как в питерских, а в московских икеях в основном продаётся мебель и сопутствующие товары - всякие вазочки, рамки для картин и прочая дребедень. Крупнейшие в России сети продуктовых супермаркетов - Пятёрочка, Перекрёсток, Седьмой Континент, Лента, Ашан, Мetro, Рамстор, Копейка, Магнит, Spar. Самые приемлемые по ценам - Ашан и Метро. Пятёрка, Копейка и Магнит тоже недорогие, но ассортимент там никакой. Насколько я знаю, практически все эти сети имеют магазины  в Петербурге.

----------


## Арина

Но в Метро можно покупать только с какой-то карточкой предпринимателя, правда?

----------


## Basil77

> Но в Метро можно покупать только с какой-то карточкой предпринимателя, правда?

 Ну да, но её можно прям там купить, правда скидки не будет. К тому же карточку всегда можно стрельнуть у друзей.  ::

----------


## VendingMachine

> Originally Posted by Арина  Но в Метро можно покупать только с какой-то карточкой предпринимателя, правда?   Ну да, но её можно прям там купить, правда скидки не будет. К тому же карточку всегда можно стрельнуть у друзей.

 You've just got to look like a respectable citizen, that's all. Unfortunately, most people can't (very few men would shave, for instance). If that's your photo, Basil, I'm not surprised they wouldn't let you. No offence, mate - that's a great moustache but the folks at that store are a bit on the conservative side, you mustn't be too radical with them.

----------


## Basil77

> Originally Posted by Basil77        Originally Posted by Арина  Но в Метро можно покупать только с какой-то карточкой предпринимателя, правда?   Ну да, но её можно прям там купить, правда скидки не будет. К тому же карточку всегда можно стрельнуть у друзей.    You've just got to look like a respectable citizen, that's all. Unfortunately, most people can't (very few men would shave, for instance). If that's your photo, Basil, I'm not surprised they wouldn't let you. No offence, mate - that's a great moustache but the folks at that store are a bit on the conservative side, you mustn't be too radical with them.

 On my avatar there is a screenshoot from old soviet movie for children "Adventures of Buratino". This guy plays the cat Basilio. For some reasons I had such a nickname at school long time ago. That's why I choose such login and avatar. I already explained that in other topic.  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Basil77        Originally Posted by Арина  Но в Метро можно покупать только с какой-то карточкой предпринимателя, правда?   Ну да, но её можно прям там купить, правда скидки не будет. К тому же карточку всегда можно стрельнуть у друзей.    You've just got to look like a respectable citizen, that's all. Unfortunately, most people can't (very few men would shave, for instance). If that's your photo, Basil, I'm not surprised they wouldn't let you. No offence, mate - that's a great moustache but the folks at that store are a bit on the conservative side, you mustn't be too radical with them.

  :: 
2Basilio: You ought to trim your moustache  ::  And find yourself a decent hat.

----------


## Арина

Well, lucky me. I don't have any problem with moustache. For now...
But I'm not so sure about the "respectable citizen" part.   ::

----------


## Basil77

> Originally Posted by VendingMachine        Originally Posted by Basil77        Originally Posted by Арина  Но в Метро можно покупать только с какой-то карточкой предпринимателя, правда?   Ну да, но её можно прям там купить, правда скидки не будет. К тому же карточку всегда можно стрельнуть у друзей.    You've just got to look like a respectable citizen, that's all. Unfortunately, most people can't (very few men would shave, for instance). If that's your photo, Basil, I'm not surprised they wouldn't let you. No offence, mate - that's a great moustache but the folks at that store are a bit on the conservative side, you mustn't be too radical with them.   
> 2Basilio: You ought to trim your moustache  And find yourself a decent hat.

   ::  BTW I do shopping at Metro periodically without any problems.  ::

----------


## VendingMachine

Well, ok then. I figured that was what you looked like. Sorry.

----------


## Юрка

> ...сколько денег тратите на транспорт...

 Стоимость проезда на муниципальном транспорте: http://www.metro.spb.ru/10.html
Правила проезда в метро: http://www.metro.spb.ru/9.html
Схема метро: http://www.metro.spb.ru/102.html
Карта Питера и области: http://nakarte.rambler.ru/piter/#x=-540 ... 043.58&z=8
Правительство Петербурга: http://www.kenerg.gov.spb.ru 
На большие расстояния надо ездить в метро. Особенно в феврале-марте, когда холодно. В метро продают жетоны за 12 рублей и бесконтактные смарт-карты. Карты бывают с ограниечением или без ограничения срока действия, льготные или обычные, на разное количество поездок.
Автобусы бывают двух видов: муниципальные и коммерческие. Муниципальные - это как правило большие автобусы. Проезд на них стоит 12 руб. Билеты продаёт кондуктор, который есть в каждом автобусе (если нет, то водитель). Коммерческие автобусы (в народе их называют маршрутками) - это как правило микроавтобусы и автобусы среднего размера. Цены на проезд на них всегда крупно написаны на лобовом стекле или на правом борту. Обычно это 17 рублей, но могут быть варианты. Деньги в них обычно берёт при входе сам водитель. Остановки в маршрутках водитель обычно делает по требованию пассажиров.
Как проехать - лучше спрашивать на остановках у пожилых дам, так как они лучше всего знают маршруты.
Насчёт такси: "наши люди в булочную на такси не ездят !", как было сказано в одной комедии 60-ых годов. На частниках тоже не рекомендую. Из соображений безопасности. Девушка, да ещё слабо ориентирующаяся иностранка... Вобщем, советую метро, автобусы, трамваи и троллейбусы. Иногда в пределах города удобно ездить на электричках.
Если Вы пешеход, то дорогу переходите аккуратно, так как манеры у водителей в России хамские. Даже если Вы на зебре и горит зелёный свет, нужно не расслабляться и контролировать ситуацию.

----------


## Юрка

> которые самые выгодные магазины...

 Еда:
Лента: http://www.lenta.com/
Окей: http://www.okmarket.ru/
Пятёрочка: http://www.e5.ru/
Перекрёсток: http://www.perekriostok.ru/
Рамстор: http://www.ramstore.ru/
Продовольственные рынки. 
Шмотки:
Большой гостиный двор: http://www.bgd.ru/
Много не дешёвых магазинов с хорошим выбором на Невском проспекте. 
При поиске можно пользоваться Жёлтыми страницами: http://www.yell.ru/spb/

----------


## Юрка

> И если кто-то знает что-то про Невский Институт, буду очень рада...

 Невский институт языка и культуры. Адрес: Большая Разночинная улица, дом 27. Рядом метро "Чкаловская".
На карте: http://www.yell.ru/spb/index.php?detail&cr=293861

----------


## Юрка

> Что надо видеть...

 Для начала это:
1) Музей "Петропавловская крепость": http://www.yell.ru/spb/index.php?detail&cr=276793
Это исторический центр Петербурга. Каждый день в 12.00 со стены крепости делает холостой выстрел приличного размера пушка. Это старая традиция с петровских времён. Советую подойти к юго-восточной стене крепости именно к 12.00. Получите незабываемые впечатления.  ::  
На территории крепости находится собор-усыпальница династии Романовых, монетный двор.
2) Эрмитаж: http://www.hermitagemuseum.org/
Огромный музей мирового уровня. Скульптура, живопись, оружие и прочее. Бывшая резиденция династии Романовых.
3) Музея антропологии и этнографии им. Петра Великого (Кунсткамера) Российской Академии Наук : http://www.kunstkamera.ru/
Первый музей России. Основан Петром I. 
4) Исаакиевский собор: http://www.cathedral.ru/
Собор внушительных размеров. Сейчас там иногда проводит службу (по воскресениям кажется) русская православная церковь. Можно посмотреть, только женщинам обязательно с покрытой головой. Раньше посетителей музея пускали по длинной винтовой лестнице на верх. Пускают ли сейчас - не знаю.
5) Спас на крови: http://www.cathedral.ru/
Красивый храм. Построен на месте покушения на Александра II.
6) Смольный собор: http://www.cathedral.ru/
Тоже красивый храм.
7) Русский музей: http://www.rusmuseum.ru/
Это несколько зданий: Михайловский дворец, Михайловский замок, Мраморный дворец, Строгановский дворец.
8 ) Крейсер "Аврора": http://www.yell.ru/spb/index.php?detail&cr=231479
Интересный боевой корабль 1903-го года постройки. Участвовал в Русско-Японской войне 1905-го года, в революции 1917-го года.
9) Летний сад. (рядом с Эрмитажем)
10) Медный всадник (рядом с Исаакиевским собором)
11) Музей-заповедник "Петергоф":  http://www.yell.ru/spb/index.php?detail&cr=224907
Дворцовый комплекс и парк. В день города 27 мая производится запуск фонтанов.
12) Царское село: http://www.tzar.ru/
13) Дворец конгрессов: http://www.konstantinpalace.ru/
Недавно восстановлен почти из руин. Используется для встречь глав государств.
14) Пискарёвское мемориальное кладбище: http://www.yell.ru/spb/index.php?detail&cr=218765
Внушительный комплекс, посвящённый жертвам блокады Ленинграда.
15) Площадь Победы. Комплекс, посвящённый Дню Победы 9.05.1945.

----------


## Юрка

> ну все что должен узнать приезжающий иностранный студент...

 Про воду:
1) Фильтры Аквафор: http://www.aquaphor.ru/?from=tsn
2) Вода в бутылках: http://www.aquaexpert.ru/catalog/?tm=214
3) Сайт Водоканала: http://www.vodokanal.spb.ru/ 
Использование на водопроводных станциях хлора в качестве средства для очистки воды ГУП «Водоканал Санкт-Петербурга» планирует полностью прекратить к концу следующего года. Как сообщил на конференции «Состояние и проблемы инвестиционно-строительного комплекса Санкт-Петербурга» генеральный директор «Водоканала» Феликс Кармазинов, к 31 декабря в черте города не останется ни одной станции, где бы использовался этот опасный реагент, сообщает БИА. 
«На Северной водопроводной станции пока хлор останется, а на остальных мы к концу года объявим, что используется только гипохлорид», - отметил Феликс Кармазинов. 
Он подчеркнул, что петербургский Водоканал стал первым в Европе, где на водопроводных станциях используется, совместно с гипохлоридом, очистка воды ультрафиолетом. 
«Также к концу года мы объявим, что 3/4 воды в городе обрабатываются ультрафиолетом, и останется внедрить эту технологию только опять же на Северной водопроводной станции», - добавил руководитель Водоканала. 
Г-н Кармазинов напомнил, что предприятие внедрило и технологию дополнительной очистки воды активированным углем, что помогает ликвидировать влияние некоторого загрязнения вод Невы многочисленными судами.

----------


## Оля

> рядом с Исаакивским дворцом

 Это где такой?   ::

----------


## Юрка

> Я приезжаю в февляре в Петербург и пробуду там 4 месяца...

 Однокомнатную квартиру можно найти за 8000..9000 рублей в месяц. Коммунальные услуги оплачиваются отдельно (ещё 1500..2000 руб).
Квартиру можно начать искать уже сейчас. Вот список агентств: http://www.yell.ru/spb/index.php?company&ri=2115
Советую искать что-нибудь в районе Вашего института (метро Чкаловская) или чтобы недалеко от правобережной линии метро (линия № 4 на схеме метро).

----------


## Юрка

[quote=Оля] 

> рядом с Исаакивским дворцом

 Это где такой?   :: [/quote:1fnkew25]Грешно смеятся. У меня уже шарики за ролики заезжают.  ::

----------


## Оля

> У меня уже шарики за ролики заезжают.

 Конечно, бедная девушка пять дней ждала, когда ты отвлечешься от споров о революциях и сообщишь ей столько полезной информации   ::

----------


## Оля

> 10) Медный всадник (рядом с Исаакиевским собором)

 Вообще-то рядом с Исаакиевским собором находятся два памятника - оба русским царям: один - Николаю I (он находится в центре Исаакиевской площади, ПЕРЕД собором) и Петру I ("Медный всадник", он находится ЗА собором).
Ну это я так, на всякий случай говорю  ::

----------


## Юрка

> Конечно, бедная девушка пять дней ждала, когда ты отвлечешься от споров о революциях и сообщишь ей столько полезной информации

 Вот на революции я и устал. А почему мне никто не свиснул, мол хватит париться, есть интерсная тема ?!  ::

----------


## Юрка

> Вообще-то рядом с Исаакиевским собором находятся два памятника - оба русским царям: один - Николаю I (он находится в центре Исаакиевской площади, ПЕРЕД собором) и Петру I ("Медный всадник", он находится ЗА собором).
> Ну это я так, на всякий случай говорю

 Да-да... А ещё там Мариинский дворец (в нём городское собрание), самый широкий в городе синий мост, гостиница Астория, Англетер, вавиловская коллекция семян...   ::   http://www.most-spb.ru/syny/syny_glav.htm

----------


## Юрка

> Что надо видеть...

 Нева и мосты - это отдельная тема. Когда станет тепло (Вы в мае ещё будете в Питере ?) настоятельно рекомендую прокатиться на речном трамвайчике по экскурсионному маршруту "мосты Питера". 
Банковский мост: http://www.most-spb.ru/bankovsky/bankovsky_glav.htm
Львиный мост: http://www.most-spb.ru/lviny/lviny_glav.htm
Итальянский мост: http://www.most-spb.ru/itanyansky/itanyansky_glav.htm 
Ну и вне конкуренции большие мосты через Неву:
Литейный: http://www.most-spb.ru/lyteyny/lyteyny_glav.htm
Дворцовый: http://www.most-spb.ru/dvortcovy/dvortcovy_glav.htm
Большеохтинский: http://www.most-spb.ru/dvortcovy/dvortcovy_glav.htm
Тучков: http://www.most-spb.ru/tuchkov/tuchkov_glav.htm

----------


## Юрка

> А какой самый выгодный сотовый оператор?

 Можете сравнить:
МТС: http://www1.mts.ru/
Мегафон: http://megafon.ru/
Билайн: http://www.beeline.ru/index.wbp 
У меня МТС.

----------


## Юрка

> что молодые люди развлекаются в том и том клубе...

 Развлечения: http://spb.afisha.ru/

----------


## Арина

Юрка, я Вам очень благодарна!
Кажется, что после Ваших информаций я буду совсем готова к отъезду  ::   
Я сегодня забронировала билет  ::

----------


## Vincent Tailors

*Арина*, иди на Билайн. Он дешевый, удобный и с самыми крутыми подарками. Кроме того, он ориентируется на молодежь.

----------


## Оля

> Кажется, что после Ваших информаций я буду совсем готова к отъезду

 Слово "информация" во мн. числе не употребляется.
Можно сказать "после Ваших советов"

----------


## Basil77

> *Арина*, иди на Билайн. Он дешевый, удобный и с самыми крутыми подарками. Кроме того, он ориентируется на молодежь.

 Ненавижу пчелайн. Я походил с ним около года в 2000 году - я вешался от его глюков. Я знаю, что с тех пор качество связи значительно улучшилось, но идиосинкразия к билайну осталась.

----------


## Оля

> Ненавижу пчелайн. Я походил с ним около года в 2000 году - я вешался от его глюков. Я знаю, что с тех пор качество связи значительно улучшилось, но идиосинкразия к билайну осталась.

 Подписываюсь.
У меня, кроме этого, был еще и интернет от Билайн   ::

----------


## Юрка

> Кажется, что после Ваших информаций я буду совсем готова к отъезду

 Вот ещё немножко информации: 
1) Советы гостям Питера на другом форуме: http://www.viewfinder.ru/forum/showthre ... post114420
2) В Петергоф можно добраться на электричке (самый дешёвый способ), на автобусе, по Финскому заливу на "Метеоре" - пассажирском катере на подводных крыльях (самый романтичный и дорогой способ). Если решитесь на морскую прогулку, то погоду нужно выбирать солнечную.
3) Информация о Питере, в том числе о климате: http://www.svali.ru/catalog/100000/26063/index.htm
4) Информация об аренде квартир (цены, как не быть обманутым мошенниками): http://www.gca.ru/
Агентства по недвижимости, расположенные в районе Вашего института (метро Чкаловская): http://www.yell.ru/spb/index.php?company
5) Военно-морской музей: http://www.museum.ru/M153
Все музеи Питера: http://www.museum.ru/mus/location.asp?map=ru&region=3
6) Международные рейсы принимает аэропорт Пулково-2: http://www.aviatrans.ru/aeroport-pulkovo.html
Автобус № 13 и маршрутка К-13 довезут до станции метро Московская.
7) Большой книжный магазин в центре: Дом Книги на Невском проспекте, дом 28 (пересечение Невского проспекта с каналом Грибоедова). Напротив Казанскиого Собора и недалеко от Спаса на Крови. Недавно открылся после ремонта.

----------


## Арина

Привет еще раз   ::  
И так я узнала свой питерский адрес: Красногвардейский район, одна станция автобусом от метро Ладожская. Может ли кто-нибудь написать про этот район?

----------


## Оля

> Привет еще раз    Итак, я узнала свой питерский адрес: Красногвардейский район, одна станция автобусом от метро Ладожская. Может ли кто-нибудь написать про этот район?

 Юрка может  ::

----------


## Арина

Юрка уже очень помог!

----------


## Юрка

> И так я узнала свой питерский адрес: Красногвардейский район, одна станция автобусом от метро Ладожская. Может ли кто-нибудь написать про этот район?

 Вот сайт этого района: http://krgv.spb.ru/
Справочная информация одного из агентств недвижимости: http://www.itaka.spb.ru/index.php?p=48&a=60
Я работаю в этом районе (метро Новочеркасская). 
Район жилой и промышленный. Жильё не дорогое. Если знаете улицу и номер дома, то можно найти его на карте. http://www.yell.ru/index.php?map
Совсем забыл: семья Путиных жила в этом районе на Среднеохтинском проспекте.

----------


## Indra

> одна станция автобусом от метро Ладожская.

  Обычно говорят "одна остановка", не "станция"

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Юрка - всемогущий!

----------


## Scrabus

> Юрка - всемогущий!

 А я думал Брюс...

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

меньше надо смотреть американское кино! Вредно для ума!

----------


## Оля

> меньше надо смотреть американское кино! Вредно для ума!

 Пять баллов!!!   ::

----------


## Scrabus

Да ладно вам, фильм довольно зач0тный -) 
А вообще, смотрите Бората  :P

----------


## Арина

Еще раз: Юрка, спасибо!!!   ::

----------


## Юрка

> И так я узнала свой питерский адрес: Красногвардейский район, одна станция автобусом от метро Ладожская. Может ли кто-нибудь написать про этот район?

 Рядом с метро есть магазин "О'кей" (продукты питания, одежда и прочее):  http://www.okmarket.ru/gypermarket.phtml#1
Ещё там недалеко есть магазин "Народный": http://narodniy.ru/ 
Зима кажется всё-таки будет: сегодня морозец -7 градусов.

----------


## Арина

Я приезжаю через две недели. По долгосрочному прогнозу на www.gismeteo.ru пойдет, к сожалению, дождь…
Мне сказали, что недалеко от квартиры находится и магазин Метро. Кто-то уже написал, что там можно покупать и без какой-то карточки предпринимателя. Это действительно так? В моей стране это невозможно.

----------


## Оля

> Кто-то уже написал, что там можно покупать и без какой-то карточки предпринимателя. Это действительно так? В моей стране это невозможно.

 Невозможно делать покупки в магазинах без карточки предпринимателя??   ::

----------


## Арина

Да, но только в сети магазинов «Метро».

----------


## Юрка

> Мне сказали, что недалеко от квартиры находится и магазин Метро. Кто-то уже написал, что там можно покупать и без какой-то карточки предпринимателя. Это действительно так? В моей стране это невозможно.

  Арина, не знаю. Я там не покупаю. Я однажды получил спам на тему оформления пропусков (1500 рублей за карту): http://www.goldencards.ru/
Но информация не проверенная. Да и дороговато это - овчинка выделки не стоит (imho).
А магазин этот в 1320 метрах от метро Ладожская: http://www.yell.ru/spb/index.php?detail&cr=269773

----------


## Арина

Я, конечно, не настаиваю на покупках в «Метро». Только хотела узнать какая у вас ситуация, поскольку мне эта сеть знакома и находится недалеко от квартиры. Я даже в Хорватии редко покупаю в этих магазинах.

----------


## Арина

Однажды я в Москве посетила Горбушку. Скажите, существует ли какой-нибудь питерский вариант Гарбушки? Хотела бы купить русские фильмы, музыку, аудиокниги...

----------


## Оля

Я даже не знала, что в Хорватии и в России есть какая-то общая сеть магазинов   ::   ::

----------


## Арина

Sparr, Ramstore, Metro...   ::  Хотя, Рамстора в Хорватии нет, но есть в Македонии. Мне кажется, что Metro почти в каждой европейской стране   ::

----------


## Оля

> Sparr, Ramstore, Metro...   Хотя, Рамстора в Хорватии нет, но есть в Македонии. Мне кажется, что Metro почти в каждой европейской стране

 Я думала, что в каждой европейской стране есть только Макдональдс!  ::

----------


## Юрка

> Однажды я в Москве посетила Горбушку. Скажите, существует ли какой-нибудь питерский вариант Гарбушки? Хотела бы купить русские фильмы, музыку, аудиокниги...

 Наверное рынок "Юнона" можно назвать аналогом Горбушки. Это далеко от центра (метро Автово) и местечко криминальное.
Вот нашёл список: http://www.spbclub.ru/muz-mag.html

----------


## Арина

Ух Макдональдс   ::  , мне больше понравилась ваша идея открыть БлинДональдс   ::

----------


## Арина

[quote=Юрка][quote="Арина":1btlc27l]Однажды я в Москве посетила Горбушку. Скажите, существует ли какой-нибудь питерский вариант Гарбушки? Хотела бы купить русские фильмы, музыку, аудиокниги...[/quote]Наверное рынок "Юнона" можно назвать аналогом Горбушки. Это далеко от центра (метро Автово) и местечко криминальное.
Вот нашёл список: [url="http://www.spbclub.ru/muz-mag.html"]http://www.spbclub.ru/muz-mag.html[/url][/quote:1btlc27l] 
Главное, что ездить метро   ::  
Спасибо за предупреждение.

----------


## Оля

> Главное, что можно ездить (доехать) на метро

----------


## Basil77

[quote=Оля] 

> Sparr, Ramstore, Metro...   Хотя, Рамстора в Хорватии нет, но есть в Македонии. Мне кажется, что Metro почти в каждой европейской стране

 Я думала, что в каждой европейской стране есть только Макдональдс!  :: [/quote:23jwqbi0] 
Большинство крупных торговых сетей в Москве (да и в других крупных городах) не являются чисто российскими, а есть и в других странах Европы. "Метро" - немецкая сеть, "Ашан" - французкая, "Рамстор" - турецкая, "Икеа" - шведская и.т.д. Самая крупная российская сеть (по торговому обороту) - это "Пятёрочка" (в купе с "Перекрёстком"), а по количеству магазинов - краснодарская сеть "Магнит".

----------


## Оля

> Большинство крупных торговых сетей в Москве (да и в других крупных городах) не являются чисто российскими, а есть и в других странах Европы. "Метро" - немецкая сеть, "Ашан" - французкая, "Рамстор" - турецкая, "Икеа" - шведская и.т.д. Самая крупная российская сеть (по торговому обороту) - это "Пятёрочка" (в купе с "Перекрёстком"), а по количеству магазинов - краснодарская сеть "Магнит".

 Знаешь, я про все эти сети слышала, даже почти во всех бывала, но про сеть магазинов "Метро" слышу в первый раз!  ::

----------


## Basil77

> Знаешь, я про все эти сети слышала, даже почти во всех бывала, но про сеть магазинов "Метро" слышу в первый раз!

 В Москве она уже около пяти лет. Это большие гипермаркеты (типа Ашана), но с той разницей, что рассчитаны они в основном на оптовых покупателей и для того, чтобы там делать покупки нужна так называемая "карточка предпринимателя". А вообще нефига там делать - там всё довольно дорого и тухло.  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Оля  Знаешь, я про все эти сети слышала, даже почти во всех бывала, но про сеть магазинов "Метро" слышу в первый раз!    В Москве она уже около пяти лет. Это большие гипермаркеты (типа Ашана), но с той разницей, что рассчитаны они в основном на оптовых покупателей и для того, чтобы там делать покупки нужна так называемая "карточка предпринимателя". А вообще нефига там делать - там всё довольно дорого и тухло.

 Насчёт тухло  - согласен. Народу море и всё бестолково, но цены там - вполне себе низкие, по крайней мере, в сравнении с любой другой сетью (отличие Метро - там всё сделано так, типа нет розничных покупателей. Все - представители юр. лиц).

----------


## Арина

А магазин Радуга? Тоже находится недалеко от моей квартиры.

----------


## Юрка

> А магазин Радуга? Тоже находится недалеко от моей квартиры.

 Я такого магазина не нашёл. Только аптеки, например на Заневском проспекте, дом 65 (в гипермаркете О'КЕЙ).

----------


## Арина

Привет из Питера!   ::

----------


## Оля

Привет, ну как дела? Все магазины нашла?   ::

----------


## Юрка

> Привет из Питера!

 Привет, привет  ::  Замёрзла небось ?  ::

----------


## Арина

Пока не замерзла, но боюсь, что завтра вечером это случится. В комсомольскей правде пишет, что будет 35 градсов мороза!!!   ::   
Мы с подружками хотели бы кататься на коньках. Куда нам надо пойти?

----------


## Оля

> Пока не замерзла, но боюсь, что завтра вечером это случится. В "Комсомольской правде" пишут, что будет 35 градусов мороза!!!    
> Мы с подружками хотели бы покататься на коньках. Куда нам надо пойти?

----------


## Юрка

> Мы с подружками хотели бы кататься на коньках. Куда нам надо пойти?

 Ледовый дворец - метро "Проспект Большевиков" Елагин Остров - метро "Крестовский остров" Ледовый мир - метро "Петроградская" Городские катки Инфа из жёлтых страниц

----------


## Wowik

> Пока не замерзла, но боюсь, что завтра вечером это случится. В комсомольскей правде пишет, что будет 35 градсов мороза!!!

 Желтая пресса!
Есть более надежные источники http://www.gismeteo.ru/towns/26063.htm
-23 градуса

----------


## Арина

Спасибо!
Я хотела спросить про мобильного оператора. Купила sim-карту МТС, но он не позволяет мне международных звонков. У меня pre-paid, стартовый тариф ред. Можно ли с этим тарифом активировать международные звонки?

----------


## Юрка

> Купила sim-карту МТС, но он не позволяет мне международных звонков. У меня pre-paid, стартовый тариф ред. Можно ли с этим тарифом активировать международные звонки?

 Я не знаю.
Вот описание тарифа RED
Контакты МТС
Бесплатный справочный номер для абонентов МТС: 0890
Можно также спросить в офисе, где подключались к МТС.

----------


## Wowik

> Спасибо!
> Я хотела спросить про мобильного оператора. Купила sim-карту МТС, но он не позволяет мне международных звонков. У меня pre-paid, стартовый тариф ред. Можно ли с этим тарифом активировать международные звонки?

  

> Чтобы иметь возможность звонить за рубеж, в т. ч. находясь по роумингу в другой стране, необходимо заказать и оплатить услугу Международный доступ. 
> Исходящие международные вызовы, если Вы находитесь в сети МТС: 810 код_страны код_города номер_абонента   или + код_страны код_города номер_абонента 
> Примечание: набор номера при исходящем международном звонке производится без ожидания гудка после набора 8.

 Варианты:
1. Топать в один из *офисов МТС*, там подключить.
2. Звонить 0890 - сервис http://www.spb.mts.ru/service.htm, там голосом подключать.
3. Звонить 0880 - там подключить через голосовое меню, если есть там такая возможность.
4. Звонить 0880, установить там пароль доступа. С паролем в "интернет помошник" https://www.spb.mts.ru/ и там творим всё, что хотим сами. 
Хотя для prepaid работает, вроде, другой номер 0022 а не 0880. Читаем:   

> Подключить «Интернет-Помощника» (бесплатно)  	
> При нахождении в домашней сети позвоните по номеру 0880 или 002222112
> Установить пароль 	
> При нахождении в домашней сети позвоните по номеру 088021 или 0022222

----------


## Оля

> стартовый тариф Red.

----------


## Арина

[quote=Оля] 

> стартовый тариф Red.

 [/quote:3cqb8lzv]  
Спасибо, Оля! Я знала, что надо написать Red, но просто не хотелось менять письмо только из-за одного слова.

----------


## Оля

> Спасибо, Оля! Я знала, что надо написать Red, но просто не хотелось менять раскладку только из-за одного слова.

 Ясно.   ::  
Просто эти слова даже читаются по-разному. "Red" читается [рэт], а "ред." - с мягким "р". И обычно "ред." в русском - это сокращение от слова "редакция", "редактор", "редактировать"...
Например, учебник под редакцией Иванова - _под ред. Иванова_.

----------


## Wowik

> "Red" читается [рэд]

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля  "Red" читается [рэд]

 Я это читаю РЭТ. 
*если речь идет о тарифе русского оператора, а не об английском слове "красный".

----------


## Man

> арина, хочешь знать Питер? 
> Смотри мой фильм   http://www.docteurevil.com/files/Russia%20Movie.wmv 
> This film will prepare you for St. Petersburg (I studied there a year)!

 Не поленился и скачал. Фильм понравился, особенно подборка музыкального сопровождения.  ::  А так-то всё в фильме мне знакомо, кроме Владика, но его архитектура довольно-таки типична.
Посмотрел на доску с грамматикой русского языка и понял, что I don't undestand.   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  арина, хочешь знать Питер? 
> Смотри мой фильм   http://www.docteurevil.com/files/Russia%20Movie.wmv 
> This film will prepare you for St. Petersburg (I studied there a year)!   Не поленился и скачал. Фильм понравился, особенно подборка музыкального сопровождения.  А так-то всё в фильме мне знакомо, кроме Владика, но его архитектура довольно-таки типична.
> Посмотрел на доску с грамматикой русского языка и понял, что I don't undestand.

   ::  не обрати внимание на водку

----------


## Оля

> не обращай внимания на водку

----------


## Lampada

Живой журнал *Александра Петросяна* http://petrosphotos.livejournal.com/

----------


## Dogboy182

Moscow's the best fuсk the rest!!

----------


## BappaBa

*St-Petersburg, Virtual Tour • 360° Aerial Panorama*St-Petersburg, Virtual Tour | 360 Dergee Aerial Panorama | 3D Virtual Tours Around the World | Photos of the Most Interesting Places on the Earth | AirPano.com

----------


## Lampada

"Gay rights activists march during a traditional May Day rally in St.Petersburg, Russia, Wednesday, May 1, 2013. The poster reads : 'We demand the abolition of the homophobic law!'. (AP Photo/Dmitry Lovetsky)

----------


## DDT

Очень стыдно!

----------


## Юрка

> Очень стыдно!

 Запад говорил нам "очень стыдно" в средние века за то, что мы не сжигали за гомосексуализм на кострах.
Запад говорит нам "очень стыдно" сейчас, за то, что мы не разрешаем гей-парады.
За несколько веков мнение Запада о геях изменилось, а мнение Запада о России не меняется. Хотя отношение к геям в России относительно стабильно в течении веков (его можно сформулировать как моральное осуждение).

----------


## xdns

Very beautiful presentation of Saint-Petersburg in summer:  http://vimeo.com/77073116

----------


## Юрка

> Very beautiful presentation of Saint-Petersburg in summer: Saint-Petersburg Timelab.pro on Vimeo

 Красиво.
1:59: этот корвет строила Северная верфь, и в частности мой брат.
0:56: камень под всадником до обработки весил 2400 тонн. Его доставили в Петербург целым зимой 1769-1770 годов, причём довольно примитивным способом. Значенитые камни Баальбека весят 800-1000 тонн и все ломают голову, как их перемещали.  ::

----------


## Paul G.

Anyway, I wrote a message about the SPb's myths.
 Here it is: 
 At the place where SPb is situated were about 40 villages and many cultivated fields (for example, some old Swedish maps prove that). Do you think all of those people lived on a bog? And were peasants? Of course, they had a good land which yielded a rich harvest. Because everyone knows that soils are rich at flood-lands. 
 There are a few strong myths about SPb. This "bog" legend is the strongest, although it's absolutely unscientific. Even Pushkin fell a victim of the myth, though he was one of the smartest people his generation. 
 I guess you want to ask me how did it happen? 
 It's a very complicated topic, because I need to explain a very big part of Russian history, a lot of cultural things and so on. In short, SPb was conceived as a very modern city. But the place was chosen spontaneously. In fact, this biggest project of Peter the First (I hope you know who this is) was not very popular in the first tens years. People didn't want to live in the new city. Poor infrastructure, high prices for all etc couldn't support growth of the population.
 In the time of this great housing development all of those myths were created. They were used for a sort of justification why people don't have to live there, in this "ruinous place". Also, there was an opinion that Peter the First is the "Antichrist", because he didn't respect the Church at all. So his projects are just the Devil's joke. (It's a little bit primitive explanation, but I'm just trying to explain the main aspects of the complicated relations in Russian history.) 
 So, now we have a cluster of the myths which were supported by the next generation of the nobles. Because they (the myths) show how it was hard to build a great city "on a bog" and so on. It became a sort of fundament of the official propaganda. Although now we have a lot of confutations, myths usually are very tough, you know. 
 Well, also SPb is a "mystic" city. You feel it every time you walk down its streets somewhere in the downtown. This nuance shows the best correlation with all the picture. The myths feel good in a mystic city. 
 I have found a very good and full research of all these legends. Unfortunately, it contains a lot of text and it's in Russian: http://www.uhlib.ru/istorija/_velich...urga/index.php 
 If you assimilate the correct point of view, you can be, I think, the first American woman who knows more information than most of the residents of Saint-Petersburg. Also it would be nice if you include something about it in your book.

----------


## Deborski

That is a fascinating topic, Paul, and I am very interested to hear what other residents of St. Petersburg might have to add.   
Lampada, perhaps this could be posted as a separate topic so that it will get more attention?

----------


## Юрка

> This "bog" legend is the strongest, although it's absolutely unscientific.

 Ну, надо признать, что в Питере много болотистых участков, особенно если сравнивать с Москвой. Когда едешь на поезде из Москвы в Питер, то в районе станций Фарфоровская и Навалочная (4-7 км до вокзала) наблюдаются болота, которые засыпали совсем недавно. В дождливые дни там стоят огромные лужи. Старые учителя моей школы говорили, что после войны в районе школы не было ничего, кроме болот. В районе станции Рыбацкое я проходил практику. Добирался до места через болото, по мосткам.
Сейчас конечно уровень Питера выше, чем был 300 лет назад. Это так называемый "культурный слой". Масса привозной земли и прочее. Дома 18-го века утопают первыми этажами в землю. Во времена Пушкина наводнения наносили больший ущерб, так как улицы были ниже.

----------


## Lampada

https://www.facebook.com/stpetersburgguide/*photos*_stream

----------

